# New Outbacker On Order. Update



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well we just had our 13 week ultrasound and James is getting a little brother or sister.

Current stats:
13 Weeks 1 Day
Heartbeat = 166 bpm
Blood test are all good. Chance of downs syndrome or chromosonal disorders are greatly reduced.
Mommy and baby are healthy.
Scheduled delivery date is July 7, 2010

Hope all are having the best of holidays and a wish all of you a great new year.

We could not be more blessed.

Jim, Kristen, James and ???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats. Glad to here Mom and baby are doing well.

Dan


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WHOO-HOO!! New OBers are ALWAYS welcome here!!







Congratulations to you both and hope all goes well!!
Darlene


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats guys!

Carey


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the Great News

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Whoo Hoo!*









A new Outbacker! Congratulations to all.
And remember, after you take delivery... We do require pictures!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats guys!!! Hope all goes well and keep us updated!









-CC


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

That is great news! Congratulations to you all!

My oldest was a 4th of July baby and he has been a blessing! Your new one will be a "Cancer" and they have the most beautiful nature. Kind, compassionate, intelligent,loyal, trustworthy....

Best of health to baby and mommy...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Sweet!! Congrats on good health for all!!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Kewl! Congratulations! When I saw your post subject, I thought you had bought a new camper!!! LOL!


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!









What a way to celebrate the 4th of July!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thansk for all the well wishes. We will certainly keep the "family" posted and look forward to that 2010 Acadia Rally.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the new Outbacker! The payments will be steep, but well worth it.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

UPDATE.

Well we went to the doctor yesterday and all is well. Mommy and baby are happy and healthy AANNNNNNNNDDDDDDD!!

Its going to be another boy. James's little brother, Aaron Paul will be with us at Acadia.

Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Jim,
Glad to hear everyone is healthy!









I'm sure James will appreciate having a little brother to play with. Our boys are 21 months apart. Their nicknames are "Fire" and "Gasoline", if you take my meaning.







They keep us young, though - we wouldn't want it any other way.









Nathan


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

SaveFerris said:


> Their nicknames are "Fire" and "Gasoline", if you take my meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's funny. I may very well be able to introduce them one day to Fire and Gasoline "JR".

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CONGRATS!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

now that's good news!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh man....3 boys in the house!!! You are aware, aren't you, that you'll need _at least_ 1 more just to MATCH Kristen!!

Congratulations to you all!!!! That little Aaron Paul is one lucky little boy!

btw (and not that it matters) but I LOVE the name!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

BRAVO CONGRATS!!!!!!!

Our boy's are 20 months and 27 days .... we'll call it 21 months apart!! Awesome Spacing!!!

Gonna go for two girls next???


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> BRAVO CONGRATS!!!!!!!
> 
> Our boy's are 20 months and 27 days .... we'll call it 21 months apart!! Awesome Spacing!!!
> 
> Gonna go for two girls next???


Thank Clarke, but as I mentioned to Judy above. My DW's would be a few explatives, followed closely by NO!!!

and Thanks to all above also. Swanny, Doxie, Ferris, Nathan

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> Oh man....3 boys in the house!!! You are aware, aren't you, that you'll need _at least_ 1 more just to MATCH Kristen!!
> 
> Congratulations to you all!!!! That little Aaron Paul is one lucky little boy!
> 
> btw (and not that it matters) but I LOVE the name!!


Thank you, but given the fact that you know my lovely wife, you will understand when I say the 3 of us are still out numbered. And I believe she is confident in that becasue she has drawn the line in the sand.

[/quote]

The fact that the 3 of you will be <forever> out numbered is PRECISELY what I was saying (!) and.....*of course* she's confident of that!!! Kristen is, indeed, a VERY astute woman (redundant as that comment may be







)


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> BRAVO CONGRATS!!!!!!!
> 
> Our boy's are 20 months and 27 days .... we'll call it 21 months apart!! Awesome Spacing!!!
> 
> Gonna go for two girls next???


Thank Clarke, but as I mentioned to Judy above. My DW's would be a few explatives, followed closely by NO!!!

and Thanks to all above also. Swanny, Doxie, Ferris, Nathan

Jim
[/quote]

That there is Funny!!!

i thought we were done after three........ DW did initially as well.......... but she does have the "prerogative to change her mind".........


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

i thought we were done after three........ DW did initially as well.......... but she does have the "prerogative to change her mind".........








[/quote]

and you were more than willing to help her out?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> i thought we were done after three........ DW did initially as well.......... but she does have the "prerogative to change her mind".........


and you were more than willing to help her out?








[/quote]

NOW THAT THERE IS FUNNY!! and I am sure he was and before you ask, yes I would be at my VERY ASTUTE DW beckon call as usual.


----------

